# طلب مساعده في مشروع التخرج (واي ماكس)



## SARA2011 (9 يناير 2011)

اخواني انا طالبه هندسه اتصالات ومشروع تخرجي عن الواي ماكس

طلبوا مني اسوي planning لمنطقه معينه كيف ابداء مو عارفه

ساعدوني بليز


----------



## محمود010 (10 يناير 2011)

يعنى تحددى منطقة معينى وازاى هاتقدرى تبنى شبكة واى ماكس وايه اﻻدوات المطلوبة وازاى هانقدر نحدد مدى الشبكة وقوة اﻻنتينا وهكذا 
انصحك بقراءة بعض الكتب فى التخطيط واعتقد ممكن تجدى اسماء بعض الكتب على مدونتى 

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
اى استفسار انا فى الخدمة


----------



## SARA2011 (10 يناير 2011)

شكرا" اخي


----------



## محمود010 (11 يناير 2011)

تم وضع درس هنا فى المنتدى ووضع سلسلة دورات على المنتدى ومدونتى

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------

